# My New Garage



## Mvlawn (Jul 11, 2014)

I am close to getting the shell done and was looking for ideas on what to complete before I finish the ceiling. I will wiring for lights and running a 1 1/4" air line ring header. Is there anything I am missing before drywall goes on the ceiling?



/Users/vernonbrown/Desktop/IMG_2908.jpeg 

View attachment IMG_2908.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2014)

The most obvious would be a sound roof before installing any drywall...especially with those rain clouds shown in the picture.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2014)

No roof would make it easier to wash a car while still in the garage.


----------



## SpecOP1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice...will folllw with interest..


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL Havasu...I have ran with your suggestion and its being installed this minute.


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2014)

Damn, I didn't realize I had so much power! 

Seriously, this is a great looking garage. What are your plans with it? 

Parking cars and/or toys? Auto builds? Man Cave? Dad's pad when Mom's mad?


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 11, 2014)

It's mostly to house my toys but I want it to be functional as well. Thats why I am looking for ideas from people who have already went through the experience.


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2014)

I see it is a "stand alone" building. Are you going to have power to it?

If so, make sure you have more than adequate electric plugs, air line taps and if you are going to have a work bench, make sure you have good bracing between the studs in that area for mounting a work bench.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 11, 2014)

havasu. It will have 100 amp 240 volt 32 circuit Square D QO panel. Loads of receptacles 30 200 watt equivalent CFL lights a Toilet, Urial, Sink and Shower. Ohh and a beer fridge.

Thanks for the tip on the work bench I wasn't going to do that but I will now. However it won't come as fast as the roof did. LOL. How big on the bracing 2x12's between the studs?


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2014)

OK, you have officially surpassed all requirements of manhood by installing a urinal in the garage! 

Yep, 2 x 12's are the recommending bracing for a workbench. They also work great for the shower area for handicap shower railing. (You always need to think ahead. these creature comforts only costs pennies now, but can save thousands later!)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2014)

Beer fridge triumphs urinal Havasu, you can always just pee out the door if you have to. Cold beer is the hot tip.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is some roof action for havasu 

View attachment IMG_2865.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2014)

Based upon your IP address, you are located in Louisiana, correct?


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 12, 2014)

havasu....You are smarter than the average bear. I work in the gulf of Mexico south of the Mississippi and west of Tampa my IP address is generated from Port Fourchon LA however my garage and house is located near Youngstown Ohio.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2014)

Still, nice garage.... But a heck of a commute


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2014)

I only mention location because I was wondering about the temperatures in the area. Snow and cold weather has its own set of problems as does warm areas. Are you set for Air/heating? 

Another thought, whether you plan on utilizing or not, if you are considering alarming any doors or windows, you are at the time to consider doing so at this stage of the build.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 12, 2014)

Havasu. I heat my house with shelled corn and I plan on doing the same in the garage but also having a heat pump for fall and winter heat along with summer AC. What I have no clue on is how many BTU's i need for a 26X40X10 fully insulated 2X4 wall with 6 windows and 2 16 foot doors. I heat my house 2600 square feet with a 100 K BTU furnace but it doesn't have giant doors in it


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2014)

We here also help out on another site, House Repair Talk, where this question could be easily answered by the experts.

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/

Please sign in and ask this question, and you will get a quick answer. Also, make sure to tell 'em that Havasu sent you over!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2014)

havasu said:


> Also, make sure to tell 'em that Havasu sent you over!



Trying to get him banned right from the get go huh?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2014)

Seriously, stop by House Repair Talk, we'd be more than happy to help over there with any framing, insulation, wiring, heating, you name it. There's a bunch of tradesman who'd be more than happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I will check it out tonight.


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 22, 2014)

I would like to use my shop vac as a central vac with outlets mounted in the wall. Has anyone done this already?


----------



## havasu (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I had just gone with your idea, but I was given this wall mounted shop vac which has a 20' long hose and a motorized beater bar. Pretty cool, but a bear pulling it down to remove the crap inside. 

View attachment Garage & Shed Pics (49).jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking great so far! Be sure to keep us updated!!


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 27, 2014)

Got the conduit in today. The 2 2" pips are for 100 amp service and HDMI with Networking and Coax the 3" has 3/4" hot and cold pex tubing with self regulating heat trace in it. 

View attachment IMG_0257.jpg


View attachment IMG_0258.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2014)

In my neck of the woods, all electrical must be buried 18" deep. is this going to cause a problem for you?


----------



## Mvlawn (Jul 28, 2014)

havasu Same here unless it is incased in concrete. I hope to be pouring this weekend if the weather is nice, we are expecting a lot of rain


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, I gotcha.


----------



## Mvlawn (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the floor to grade. 30" of 304 to the right and 4" to the left. We also got the plastic in along with the r13 foam board and in ground PEX for heat. Ready for concrete tomorrow. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Mvlawn (Aug 3, 2014)

We got the pad in yesterday. Tomorrow I start on the electrical service. 

View attachment image 6.jpg


----------



## Mvlawn (Aug 3, 2014)

For some reason my pics post upside down at first when I come back the following day they are right side up. Is this happening to anyone else? I am posting from my ipad


----------



## Mvlawn (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is a pic of the in floor heating circuits 

View attachment 20140802_062641.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 3, 2014)

Mvlawn said:


> For some reason my pics post upside down at first when I come back the following day they are right side up. Is this happening to anyone else? I am posting from my ipad



No, I turned them for you. First 4 are free,


----------



## Mvlawn (Aug 3, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> No, I turned them for you. First 4 are free,



Thank you for fixing them. I will have to play around and see what I am doing wrong. The picture of the PEX tubing was taken on my phone and posted correctly.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Aug 4, 2014)

Mvlawn said:


> For some reason my pics post upside down at first when I come back the following day they are right side up. Is this happening to anyone else? I am posting from my ipad




What position do you store your IPad?


----------



## Mvlawn (Aug 4, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> What position do you store your IPad?



Horizontal but I am not sure wether the home button was on the left or the right.


----------

